# Should i buy Product from Snap deal.com  is it safe ? any one tried ??



## suyash_123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I m thinking to buy "WD My Book Essential 3.5 Inch External Hard Disk (2TB) " @ Rs 7199... from Snapdeal.com

Link :

but my concern here are.

1. is the packaging Of Products on snap-deal good??? 
- i brought lots of products from flipkart .... they pack the product decently with bubble wrap.

as i m buying The HDD, it is very very delicate thing. it should not get damaged.

2. Does it gives any 30 days warranty ??? 
My game controller from Flip-kart was having troubles from day 2....and they replaced it withing 1-2 weeks !!!

3. I like COD (cash on delivery) but such huge amount i cannot take with myself everywhere till my product is deliver. so i prefer online payment
is online payment ok on snap deal ????

Any one here done online payment on snapdeal ???

4. I googled a Lot about Snapdeal fraud and issues , and come to know  that the product purchased from snap-deal does not match needs like, cancel order themselves , refund headaches , order not delivers in time (sometime 15 days too...)  ,also some time products area old  and the product itself doesn't match with image they upload.....

i also read some where they sold are Fake .... (they replied its consumers problem)
ex:
snapdeal.com - Fake Product
Snapdeal Complaints. Faulty product and ignorant answer, D-link Wireless N 150 Adsl2+ 4-port Ethernet Router, Gonda,Consumer Complaints Company Complaint India

5. Customer care of both letsbuy and flipkart are not best but good and they really responsed well. doono about snapdeal..

any one dealt with it...

6. Does the product purchased from Snapdeal gives a originality and Warranty  from WD ???


Now question is Should i Buy or wait for product to come alive on Flipkart  ????
Note  Difference between flipkart and Snapdeal is


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 6, 2012)

i bought from them.....they are good...


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 8, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> i bought from them.....they are good...




Did you bough WD HDD  2TB HDD ??? or any other product ???


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 8, 2012)

bough a 1Tb..came ok..no DOA


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 8, 2012)

i have ordered something and they cancelled the order after 10 days telling the dealer went out of stock. so better buy through cod option.


----------



## deepaksharma (Aug 9, 2012)

yes. one of my cousins bought seagate 2 TB hard drive from snapdeal.. he said its good product till date... he also confirms that after comparing the prices he found snapdeal price was best from open market ... u should go wid that.. even i bought many products (perfumes, tee shirts) from snapdeal and never found any problems.... good luck..


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 9, 2012)

They have good packaging. Gift packed a book to one of my relatives. Reached on time without any hassles.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 9, 2012)

Even I have bought many products from Snapdeal. Most products reached in time. But iBall Rocky Headset took around 10days and when I received its ear pads had come out. I asked 'em, they took it back the next day and shipped another piece in 6 days. May be they didn't have it in stock. Rest products reached me in 2-4 days.


----------



## Snapdeal_Help (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Suyash, 

Leave all your worries to us and go ahead to purchase your WD hard disk from Snapdeal.com. We will ensure that you get the product delivered promptly and in perfect condition. 
If you may have any issues with it later on, just write to us and we will take care of it. 

Do mail us your order details at reachout@snapdeal.com once you make the purchase. We will track and deliver your order on priority basis.

Happy shopping friend!

Regards,
Snapdeal.com Support Team
reachout@snapdeal.com







suyash_123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I m thinking to buy "WD My Book Essential 3.5 Inch External Hard Disk (2TB) " @ Rs 7199... from Snapdeal.com
> 
> ...


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice to see a snapdeal member here.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2012)

@ OP: I suppose Mouthshut.com might help you in this. Though there are hundreds of reviews, you need to read some of them thoroughly. Some of them might just be trolling, but, reading the opinions of members and the problems faced by them, you can possibly make out.
@ Snapdeal_Help: If you're actually a Snapdeal Rep, then, Welcome to the TDF. I hope, people who go the snapdeal way could give all of us good reviews for snapdeal, and also hope that in case of a problem faced by anyone out here, you might help out.


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Soory snapdeal , i checked it late ... was BUSY ..

Bough WD HDD from local store, but soon will be buying 

Belkin N300 Wireless USB Adapter
D-Link Wireless N 300 Router (DIR-615) on snapdeal

Your Pricing are Awesome...

will try ...


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 13, 2012)

AFAIK Snapdeal gives the best discounts compared to others.

And yes, avoid those D-Link routers. Many are facing frequent disconnection with 'em. 
TP-Link serves better for lower price.


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 14, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> AFAIK Snapdeal gives the best discounts compared to others.
> 
> And yes, avoid those D-Link routers. Many are facing frequent disconnection with 'em.
> TP-Link serves better for lower price.



thanks saswat23

i m still googling to find a Good router  will check and then only buy

lokking for Tp-link series 

also thinking of linksys !! are they good ?


----------



## KDroid (Aug 14, 2012)

Packaging is good. Fast Delivery.


----------



## Snapdeal_Help (Aug 20, 2012)

Sure Suyash. No problem at all. Just let us know any help you might need with your order at - Reachout@Snapdeal.com and we will take care of it.

Happy Shopping!




suyash_123 said:


> Soory snapdeal , i checked it late ... was BUSY ..
> 
> Bough WD HDD from local store, but soon will be buying
> 
> ...


----------

